

Dropbox releases Windows 8 client - yefim323
https://blog.dropbox.com/2013/01/hello-windows-8-dropbox-is-here/

======
CCs
This is just a viewer, not the app that syncs

~~~
glhaynes
Can it be more than that, with Windows 8’s app sandboxing?

~~~
gdc
I'm astounded that people can still be this clueless about Win8 months after
release.

~~~
jmtulloss
Are you working on a product for which knowing these answers in useful? I
think the average product developer is not yet seeing the benefit the
targeting Windows 8 and therefore hasn't bothered to educate themselves on the
intricacies of the platform.

------
TruthElixirX
Seems odd that they're just now getting this out.

~~~
potatolicious
Most companies don't even have _any_ apps out for their services. There isn't
even a Spotify, Rdio, or Pandora apps, and _they_ have a lot more to gain.
Releasing Win8 apps is a pretty low priority item for almost everyone.

~~~
tr4656
Well, it really only makes sense to not put a higher priority if the main
target user base would be desktop users. However, if they are trying to target
Surface RT users or something similar, it would make a lot of sense to go for
something that works right now because desktop mode is pretty much unusable
without mouse/trackpad.

~~~
meaty
I think that's probably a waste of time. We've only had one visitor on windows
8 and after doing a reverse lookup on the IP, it turned out to be coming from
us and was a member of our QA team.

